# NORTHEST UK BOTTLE PORN



## deepee45

Here's a few from my collection these are some that tick those boxes for me!





 nice gingers from my neck of the woods 



 One of our classic stouts coming out of the ground for the first time in 120 years




 This was a final tally of a very successful dig




 A nice collection of Nathan Elsdon glass porters 




 A few J.Kershaw & Sons beers 




 Three Northeastern Breweries with dray cart & barrels




 These are the only 2 etched beers recorded from W.Thompson Consett my home town in County Durham




 These two are one of my favourites T.Armstrongs Blackhall mill straight lip & blob topped beers




 A good grouping of R.Emmerson Jnr beers with pennyfarthing trade marks




 Another of my favourites being this Holiday & Co North Shields with peagasus trade mark 




 A close up of the trade mark




 Four more left 2 right Nathan Elsdon Consett,R.Thompson Bishop Auckland,W.Row Newcastle,Graham & Bradley Newcastle.




 This is a side on view of a W.Thompson from Consett beer which shows the crudness of manufacture 




 A very rare T.Armstrong Blackhall mill 6oz codd circa late 1880's 




 A group of some of my codds & minerals 




 A Newcastle & District Aerated Water Co 6oz codd with Newcastles coat of arms




 Last but not least ME!!!


----------



## deepee45

well that didnt work to plan


----------



## cyberdigger

Here's the first one:


----------



## Plumbata

Those are some beauties!

 To a casual, non-collector observer I am sure that British bottles and stoneware would be far more appealing than American ones of the same age. Gingers in particular make me drool as if I was about to devour a fresh ribeye. Nice finds. []


----------



## deepee45

My saviour here's me looking like Ive egg on me chin cheers dont know what I did wrong???


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Dave,

 Welcome to this kneck of the woods. Ya gotta use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, instead of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I certainly have been there, too.

 Looking forward to seeing some of your bottle porn.[8D]


----------



## deepee45

Now you tell me haha I had gathered this as I tried very quickly to put it right before any of you's saw my mistook lol I hope it aint spoiled the display thanks


----------



## cyberdigger

Well, that's fixed! [] What a great set of pics, excellent bottles!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## deepee45

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v623/deepee42/digging%20pics/?action=view&current=0032.mp4
 I'll try this link of this video to see if this works


----------



## cyberdigger

Success!! []


----------



## AntiqueMeds

Wish we had fancy decorated bottles like the ginger beers.  They are cool but I find it hard to relate to non-US bottles.


----------



## luckiest

We have gingers here in canada and some are quite nice too but what I like the looks of are the pictoral beers you get over there, the horse and cart/ parrot bottles have me planning an overseas digging trip this summer.


----------



## luckiest

Damn! those Armstrong bottles are terrific!  What sort of value do they have?


----------



## cowseatmaize

That's what I was talking about Dave. Yes, we have some amazing stuff here but your stuff is a whole different kind of amazing! It's a different look but just as awesome.
 Those are just the ginger and minerals that I've come to like lately. Forget the seals, meds and other 400+ year old stuff! If we have that old, yup, it's imported.
 Since the forum you mentioned has been around since '07 I may already be a member. I'll check my records.


----------



## bubbas dad

awsome collection. thats some really nice embossing .


----------



## deepee45

Hi all thanks lads, nice to know they are appriciated I just have a modest collection to some of the other lads in the Northeast UK some of them are displayed on the Northeast forum which has a post limit of 30 posts after which the whole forum is visable which was asked for by the membership to try to get non posters posting more its six & two threes if its working but I think its worth the 30 posts because there's some outstanding bottles on there I'll post a few more later on cheers & all the best Dave


----------



## deepee45

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> Damn! those Armstrong bottles are terrific!  What sort of value do they have?





> luckiest


 Hi those Armstrongs beers are roughly Â£25-Â£50 but I've seen them for less at local shows & date to around 1890


----------



## RED Matthews

Hi deepee45,  That was a very interesting set of collection pictures. They were all pleasant to see.  Thanks for the showing.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW

Those are some very different bottles (to me) but very cool and beautiful in their own right! Thanks for the show. Love the UK colors and embossing.


----------



## Wangan

Welcome to the forum Dave.Some have internal threads for stoppers?Very nice bottles!I love the fancy embossing!  ~Tim


----------



## deepee45

I'll be having a few of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 later today half century 




 This picture shows how the bottles got to be in the ground which is at Ouseburn rubbish tip near Newcastle un Tyne




 An another this one maybe the same tip




 Few lying around the garden when the sun ast shined here 




 The mineral is a Wightman from Newcastle with very large city gate way embossing




 And lastly a trio of Powtons bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW

> I'll be having a few of these  later today half century


 

 By the way,...Happy Birthday Dave! Thanks for sharing your way cool bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger

Happy Birthday Dave!! [] I'll raise a pint mugger to ya!!

 Those old trash dump pics are fascinating!! Looks like there were a lot of scavengers around there..


----------



## deepee45

Yeah a lot of the dumps Ive dug hag been scavanged but that picture they obviously are enjoying themselves nearly all have smiles 
 anyway Im on skype as deepee42 if anyone wants a chat Im free 
 Three more codds from the collection




 Here's a rare Newcastle & District Aerated Water Co ginger beer 




 One of my holes which I only got 3 beers from we never learn 








 A typical days dig




 Here we'll have a short interlude this one I took with my 35mm Pentax film camera a few years back & shows Durham cathedral over looking the river Wear Durham city


----------



## deepee45

Been a while since last on here but thing aint stopped with me my old forum has been hacked with loss of everything on it to cut a long story short I've opened a new forum for the Northeast which covers from the Scottish borders down to Cleavland Teeside etc over to the border with Cumbria I do wish to see some of you's on there as like every new forum seems quiet until it gets going a bit here's a link to it all the best Dave
The Northeast Bottle Collector.


----------



## Wheelah23

All those awesome pictures are making me wish I lived in England! Amazing! Glad to see this post again, and welcome back, deepee!


----------



## deepee45

Thanks I only wish I had more time at the moment just to get out for a dig Im starting to get a pot belly from the inactivity well here's a couple from my last dig with my old digging partner Rod




 This one was taken not long after Rod dug this R.Emmerson Jnr stout bottle with Penny farthing trade mark complete with chunky stone stopper 




 Here me after getting a R.Emmerson Jnr black beer with part of its paper label intact.




 Here's the Emmerson black beer after a quick clean 




 Ive taken a few shots of some beers these are left Henry Burton Darlington with tankard trade mark & the other is Woods & Sons from Bedlington, Wood was the father of another well known mineral manufacturer from Durham W.H.Wood which may be known by his Durham Cathedral trade marked bottles 




 Three William Thompson beers from Consett my home town the amber champagne is one of only two known.




 Three bottles from Consett Northeastern breweries with the dray cart trade mark the early ones dont have the trade mark.




 Lastly a trio of gingers from my area of the UK note the W.H.Wood with Cathedral trade mark as mentioned above quite a scarce ginger which circa 1890 must have been just after he moved from Bedlington to Durham I hope you've enjoyed viewing & please leave a wee note if you liked what you've seen Thanks Dave​


----------



## bostaurus

Beautiful bottles, kind of make me homesick for England.


----------



## NCdigger5

I love English bottles.  Great digs!!  I would love to go to England sometime.


----------



## deepee45

Hi Thanks for your comments so can I ask a question? how often do Codds appear in your bottle digs? here's 3 recently photographed




 Left to right. J.Kershaw & Sons Gateshead this ones a patent safe groove Dan Rylands Barnsley, F.Underwood Carlisle which has a picture of Underwoods factory covering the whole of the face of bottle, lastly A.Skidmore Blaydon which is a nicely worded front & rear this being a Niagra patent & made locally at Alfred Alexanders Blaydon.




 A pair of Bewick Brothers from Blaydon half pints these are real hard to get hold of in this size I was lucky enough to dig both of these which are the only ones I have ever come across both are Niagra patents


----------



## deepee45

As I'd like to collect everything that takes my eye the core of my collection is made mainly up with Northeast stouts & ginger beers I like to see which different ways I can to photogragh them to get the best results etc below is the best known ones from Durham city 





 Three variants of Emmerson Jnr Doctors Stouts 




 Two Woods & Sons Bedlington & branches with an Isaac Tuckers Gateshead ginger beer centre with Turks head trade mark




 Three very scarce Colliery bottles the centre example is very hard to find & also there is not many India Pale Ale stone bottles in the whole of the UK


----------



## ktbi

Drool...........


----------



## rockbot

What a great variety of bottles. Beautiful!

 I have one of them Armstrong Blackhall mill bottles. I love it.


----------



## deepee45

Cheers for the nice coments, Rockbot Blackhall Mill is just on my doorstep those Armstrongs are one of my favs from my area so much so if I get doubles I cant bring myself to part with them real nice bottles thanks Dave


----------



## pjritter

nice!!


----------



## epackage

Amazing bottles but that pic of the hole with the ladder is very sickening to me since my bosses brother was burried alive and had to be zapped back to life 3 times and than spent 6 months hospitalized with numerous problems. Exciting but not very smart to be digging in such an unsafe manner....Jim


----------



## Penn Digger

Awesome post and bottles.  I have a few on those nicely colored English bottles.  Keep them coming!

 PD


----------



## GuntherHess

Benny Hill digs bottles??? []   Great stuff there. I like your castle photo.


----------



## Steve/sewell

Nice collection of bottles thanks for sharing them with us.Nice pictures all around.Matt he does look like Benny Hill[]


----------



## Steve/sewell

There,I think that adds a bit of nostalgia........  if either one holds up a bank the other is in trouble in the Police Lineup!!


----------



## Steve/sewell

Its Gunthers fault.......I cant help myself now.I may need to check into the P.A.A. Paint Addiction Anonymous.....Sorry Dave Welcome to the forum.


----------



## riverdiver

Bloody 'ell Mate, that collection is awesome! Are you related to John Cleese? If I knew that Jolly old England had such killer bottles I would never have let my mum and dad move to the USA in the 60's. I am a fan of the british club Thames and Field and spend alot of time drooling over photos of their finds, are you a member of their club?


----------



## Stardust

Oh my dear Gentlemen, What a treat this post is. Beautiful, fantastic, marvelous~ I'm homesick for too and I've never been there ~ The pics are most the most brilliant and teasing I've ever seen ~ I love them all ~ May I have a castaway? Pretty please??? [] Welcome by the way ~ Lovely, Lovely, Lovely ~ Show me more [] ~ 
 star ~ *


----------



## deepee45

*RE: NORTHEST UK BOTTLE PORN 18/09/2011*

As I was at the bottle club, I felt about time to get some more photo's on this forum




 T.Armstrong 6oz with tm, John Davison amber beer Wardmans makers & lastly a Newcastle & District codd.




 A different variant I picked up recently Nathan Elsdon half pint.




 Three Elsdon porters 




 Three Elsdon porters with the only one Ive seen without tm.




 I think these are the only glass bottles from John Nevin Lintz Colliery,a very welcomed gift from Tony cheers Tony very much appreciated.




 All the known bottles from John Nevin that Ive seen.









 Lastly a nice J.Kershaws slipped in front of my camera.


----------



## kwood4297@gmail.com

Very interested in Wood Sons & Co bottles. My grandfather brought labels from Wood Sons & Co. (Bedlington) to Canada when came in the early 1900s. Still have them. But we know it was his grandfather who actually got things going in Bedlington. Visited Bedlington (and Durham) in '83 but there were no bottles there at the time. We have since acquired one glass Codd bottle but would love to have more.... or any others from WS& Co. Cheers all... and a great 2012 for everyone!
 Kathy


----------



## owenpants

Some lovely bottles, Thanks for showing.


----------



## deepee45

Been a while since I posted some newer northeast bottle porn so here we go with todays results from a local car boot fair 









 Ive never heard of the flagon from Sunderland both where obtained for the princley sum of Â£2.50 wow I hear,




 A view of aone of our northeast bottle club shows which was in June 




 Something the Northeast is famous for blue glass minerals all these are from R.Emmerson Jnr & Wm Ross Newcastle.




 This was someones stall at the show well thats all for now will be back with further Northeast bottle PORN lol


----------



## deepee45

Something went wrong there & now it wont let me edit my own post by saying I dont have enough permission


----------



## epackage

and not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the beginning and end of the link...


----------



## deepee45

> Been a while since I posted some newer northeast bottle porn so here we go with todays results from a local car boot fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never heard of the flagon from Sunderland both where obtained for the princley sum of Â£2.50 wow I hear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of aone of our northeast bottle club shows which was in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something the Northeast is famous for blue glass minerals all these are from R.Emmerson Jnr & Wm Ross Newcastle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was someones stall at the show well thats all for now will be back with further Northeast bottle PORN lol


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Dave,

 Thanks for freshening up the "porn" display. What's the story on the Cobalt Hamilton & it's mates?


----------



## deepee45

Cheers the Emmerson hamilton of which there's only a couple known the photo was taken at our local bottle club anual show & these are members bottles brought into the show for this display




 This years display was R.Emmerson & Wm Ross bottles so all the bottles in the picture above are from those two firms, from left to right are Emmersons & to the right is Rosses bottles


----------

